# Bridge cameras



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a quick one realy. Would like to take better pics but dont want to go the whole hog with slr. what would you recommend. pics at night would be good as well. thanks guys


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You might as well go for a entry level SLR instead of a bridge camera, better pics and the option to upgrade the lens at a later date.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

How much would it cost to set up. Used is fine.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Canon 1000D with 18-55 lens.
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-canon-eos-1000d-with-18-55mm-dc-non-is-kit/p1030429

or Nikon D3000 with 18-55.
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-nikon-d3000-digital-slr-with-18-55mm-ii-non-vr-/p1032972


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. great help.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd argue the opposite way. I used to be a photographer doing magazine and wedding work and now just do it for a hobby or the occasional magazine article. I had a full DSLR system and found that it became a labour to carry it all around. Three or four lenses, external flash, kit bag - its a big package and an expensive one. Plus, technology is improving all the time. Some of the current bridge cameras are capable of providing superb photographs. For me, there are only two in the frame (pun intended), the Panasonic which carries a great zoom and the Fuji with lots of technology and superb lens. I went for the latest Fuji and love it to death. About 12 meg images, zoom equiv of 24-420mm. The only definite drawback for me is the lack of dedicated external flash. Seriously you would really have to be incredibly expert to see the difference between DSLR and a good bridge.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ what he said. 

Pentax X70 and Oly can be thrown in there, too, as can a G10 - which also has an external hotshoe for flash if I remember correctly.

Bret


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

That pentax is around £300, for another £40 you can have a Sony A230.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

you will get a canon 40D for about £450, 400D / 450D for £250ish up secondhand.f you are happy with used gear this is a better route than a new bridge camera imho.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

How easy are dslr to use for a complete novice. I have a digital camera but its a only sony cyper shot. was about £300 when i bought it about 4 half years ago but it is pretty basic compared to anything you can get for that money now. The better half saw me looking at cameras the other day and asked if i would like a new one for xmas so thats why im asking. The simple point and shoot of a bridge is appling.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

SLRs still have a full auto mode so as easy as a point and shoot if you leave it on that.
You will soon start learning and start using the other modes. Going with an SLR wont limit you in your picture taking. Im still baffled by half the stuff on mine (canon 40D) but im getting there.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

That A230, though, only has an 18-55, I'll bet. So, to bring the lenses up to the length of many of the bridges mentioned....an AF 50-200, 70-300, 1.4 extender... oh look, there's four hundred quid gone, and more.

- If you want a specialised lens for a specialised subject, your way forward is probably dSLR, because only there can you change the lens.
- High Sensitivity - so I'm talking ISO > 400 - is going to be better on a dSLR because of the sheer sensor size. But even in a lower standard dSLR, ISO 800 is unusable and only really OK at the D90 / 50D level. Better idea: monopod or tripod and SR/VR/IS.

Everything else points towards a bridge as being a better solution for a newbie and for simple tasks. If you want to add a 180 / short focus or a 10-20 - then fine, go dSLR. *How much will you use it?

*Programs only exist on basic dSLRs because n00bs don't / didn't know how to use a P mode and adjust to taste. You will not find them on a serious camera. I'll take that back if you can show me program modes ("sunset", "sports") on a D90, 50D, K7, A700, or higher.

A Bridge is simple if you want it to be and allows 90%+ of the flexibility of a 50D with a set of three-four lenses. The killer blow is the 300mm+, Autofocus, at f8 or less. Seen that on the 'bay recently with a price tag of less than a couple of hundred quid?

The answer to everything photographic is NOT "go dSLR". It's "Get a camera you feel good with, understand, provides the pictures you expect, and that you can really learn to use".

When you've hit the limits of a bridge, you will deeply understand what you want out of a dSLR, you'll see what lenses you want / need and maybe you won't want to upgrade at all. The value of something that you *want* to take - either a small hand-held or a 15 kg Lowepro Stealth reporter 650AW stuffed to bursting - is the difference between having the shot and not having it.

Yes, I do have the Lowepro. Sometimes, less is more.

Bret


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

true, but if you get a bridge camera for say, £300 and after a year decide to jump up the bridge will be worth next to nothing (because the next gen ones are out that are £300 and have better IQ, more features, better sensor etc) and you are effectively £300 down.

On most crops an 18-55 and a budget zoom (55-250 canon for example) will do most people proud for quite a while, when you decide to move on the lenses are still worth a few quid to ease the pain of upgrading.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

backzilla said:


> Just a quick one realy. Would like to take better pics but dont want to go the whole hog with slr. what would you recommend. pics at night would be good as well. thanks guys


I'm currently using a Canon G4 and it is a great little camera albeit as abridge camera it does have its limitations but that hasn't stopped me taking some great (IMHO!) pics and learning a lot around using the manual/Tv/Av settings rather than just setting it to Auto and leaving it there.

I am now wanting to progress to a DSLR myself and am on the cusp of getting a Canon 500D but this is after quite some time spent looking at the cameras on offer and going to my local camera store and touching/holding/using a few different ones. I didn't discount upgrading my Canon to the G10/G11 until I'd done this.

It's the same old advice in the end...go and have a play with one or two...compare a DSLR with a Bridge i.e. Canon 1000D vs. G10 and see which *feels* right to you. (In term of sheer spec and ability to capture a great photo then I perosnally don't think the gap/benefit is as wide as sometimes is made out)

Hope this helps and happy hunting!

CM


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> That A230, though, only has an 18-55, I'll bet. So, to bring the lenses up to the length of many of the bridges mentioned....an AF 50-200, 70-300, 1.4 extender... oh look, there's four hundred quid gone, and more.
> 
> - If you want a specialised lens for a specialised subject, your way forward is probably dSLR, because only there can you change the lens.
> - High Sensitivity - so I'm talking ISO > 400 - is going to be better on a dSLR because of the sheer sensor size. But even in a lower standard dSLR, ISO 800 is unusable and only really OK at the D90 / 50D level. Better idea: monopod or tripod and SR/VR/IS.
> ...


My 40D has a sports mode, portrait and landscape, as well as P mode and full auto. And lenses are not as expensive as you make them out to be, second hand you can get a 70-200 for under £100 if and when you need one.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

With AF? I don't think so. Prices have gone up....


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I was in the same position - went for a Panasonic FZ-28

Don't regret it at all - still nice and light and not too big, with a great zoom and manual over rides..


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

you know, when i started in photography it was at school in the 1970's and it used the now almost defunct, 35mm. As a teenager, I desperately wanted a Nikon and, with my first pay, got myself one replacing the embarrassing Russian Zenith E. I NEEDED a bayonet lens fitting, TTL metering, higher shutter speeds. That was the start of the decline. Features became more important than function. Machine more important than ability. Over the next years I went from Nikon to Minolta to Bronica to Canon to Contax and desperately wanted the pinnacle of photographic utopia, a Leica or Hasselblad. Then along came digital! lol

What this boring and seemingly meaningless post is hopefully illustrating is that we get too overtaken by what people believe they need. In reality, its not about the camera, its about the photographer. What would you rather have; a portrait by David Bailey, Norman Parkinson, Litchfield or Beaton taken with a 3mp kodak or one done by an amateur or even pro with a 15mp Nikanon and £10k worth of lenses?

I'm not brilliant by any means but I'd be willing to put my photos taken with my Fuji to anyone on heres DSLR in terms of quality. To be honest, you're gonna be better off saving money with a DSLR and spending the remainder on Photoshop which is where the magic really is these days!

Unless, of course, you NEED a DSLR


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks to eveybody who has posted. some very passionate people out there. been great reading. Help me alot.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Let us know what you end up getting, my best advice is get down to a proper camera shop (not Jessops) and have a play with a few cameras.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a Fuji s8100d bridge camera and it's great. Easy to use, not massive by any means and the quality is fab. However, I've got pretty good with it all after about 1 year of use and I'm now thinking that I may take a jump to an SLR camera. May put this one up in the personal sales section at somepoint soon - if I do then I will give you a shout matey.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> I've got a Fuji s8100d bridge camera and it's great. Easy to use, not massive by any means and the quality is fab. However, I've got pretty good with it all after about 1 year of use and I'm now thinking that I may take a jump to an SLR camera. May put this one up in the personal sales section at somepoint soon - if I do then I will give you a shout matey.


Yeah let me know. thanks.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Take a look here all taken with a Fuji bridge camera. I always search on Flickr if I'm looking for a camera. It gives you a great idea of what it's capable of doing.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I use a Fuji as well. Lovely camera. I think mine is an S100. It was a toss up between that and the Lumix equivalent. Had a few of their cameras over the years and never had a problem with one of them. One of my fav's was the S9600. 10.5 zoom (28-300mm), 9 meg resolution. You can pick them up for about £100 on ebay and you can do anything with 'em. They will shoot in RAW, number of different program modes. 

There is a great thread in this section called £20 concert.... where a member went to a concert and took shots with a cheapo camera. Its the man, not the machine


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Take a look here all taken with a Fuji bridge camera. I always search on Flickr if I'm looking for a camera. It gives you a great idea of what it's capable of doing.


Cant seem to get the link to work mate.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I am tempted with with Panasonic Lumix G1
Any comments ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

backzilla said:


> Cant seem to get the link to work mate.


Sorry try again!


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Take a look here all taken with a Fuji bridge camera. I always search on Flickr if I'm looking for a camera. It gives you a great idea of what it's capable of doing.


Im watching a couple of the fuji ones on ebay. looks nice


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Right fellas thanks for all your help. I GOT ONE. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290365369292&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Enjoy and let's see some photos this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice one man. Look forward to seeing some of your photos!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool camera, they are very good to be honest i went from a point and shot to the Fuji S9500 same as S9600 minus the face detection, did me proud many a time.


----------

